# proctosigmoidoscopy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 20, 2010)

What is the anesthesia code for proctosigmoidoscopy?


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 21, 2010)

Encoder pulled up 00902 from 45300


----------

